# Stacking large sonotubes



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I have two Soundsplinter RL-p15 LLT sonotubes that works really well in the rear center of my room. The problem is my projector is hung there, and the tubes are too tall to fit under it. So I'm going to lie them on the side, and stack them. They need to go on top of each other, like this: 8. I don't have space to put them both on the floor. How can I do this? Any tips to make them stay like that?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I was thinking maybe something like this?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Build a cradle on each end for the bottom sub and then do the same for between both subs. See post #59 for what I mean.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...0590-15-sono-sub-page-ranking-x2-build-2.html


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I've been recommended other places as well. Cradles it is!


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

An architect friend of mine had the following suggestion:

Basically my timber frame, but hang the tubes from the frame on rubber strips. That will isolate the subs from the floor and frame, and keep them in place. I think it's a brilliant idea, but there may be pitfalls that I haven't thought of.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

atledreier said:


> Yeah, that's what I've been recommended other places as well. Cradles it is!


What?!? There are other forums for HT? :boxer:

The cradle idea is probably a good one.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Cradleing them is what i was gonna suggest as well, not only would it look better but it would be more sercure then a rack type mount IMO.:T


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

How would you secure the cradle to the actual tube?

The sonos are already built and been used about two years now. Was hoping to be able to keep them intact (no screw or glue) so I can use them for other things later on. Moving house in the not too distant future, who knows what is needed there.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The cradles pieces are joined together with a support, then line the U part of the cradle with a thin piece of rubber to stabilize the tube.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Nothing stopping the top tube sliding down the side in that design, is there?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I was thinking the cradles being rubber lined would stop the tube from moving.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, but then, large LLT sonotubes WILL vibrate, and so, inevitably, they WILL move a bit. And it won't take much to get the stack off balance and the top one will topple.

I think my model is the safer one, and with the tubes hanging off rubber straps will isolate them form the structure more too.

Also, with one each way maybe some of the forces will cancel out as well?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The problem I see hanging the tubes from straps is you will be eliminating a lot of the tactile effect the subs create when coupled to the floor. Which there's nothing wrong with, it's just something that I personally wouldn't give up.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Can't really feel much through the floor at all. It's concrete with laminate wood in a basement. But both are easy to make and test, so it shouldn't be an issue, really.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Understood, my HT is carpet on concrete, not much tactile here either.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

You could simply have them positioned at the ends of the tubes, and use a block/tab on the outside edges to retain the tubes. Or you could even use a router to put a groove on the edge of the wood that would allow the tube to rest in the groove- more complicated, but cleaner looking.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Glen, you are a genious! 

I still have the scraps from when I made the tubes, so they should fit the curve perfect. Just route a groove to fit, and we're done!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad I could help! :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

IMO, with Mikes design i think you will be A-OK:T.


----------

